# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Δεν είμαι καλα

## Antonis8

Συγνώμη που ανοιγω νέο θεμα. Εγινε το εξής. Ξυπνησα στις πεντε απο έναν θορυβο. Ενιωθα μια δυσφορια στο στήθος και αίσθημα παλμων χωρίς ταχυκαρδία. Δεν εδωσα σημασια . Το πλακωμα συνεχίστηκε , σαν να με πατούσε καποιος με το ποδι του. Δεν έδωσα σημασία. Σηκωθηκα και πηγα στην τουαλετα. Είχα μια μαλακή κενωση και στη συνέχεια είδα αιμα στο χαρτι. Παραλληλα με επιασε ταχυκαρδια και το πλακωμα συνεχίστηκε. Οι παλμοι μου χτυπουσαν σε διαφορετικά σημεια,πιό γρήγορα η καρδιά ,πιό αργα ο παλμος στο λαιμο (κολπικη μαρμαρυγη?) Παράλληλα είχα εκτακτες. Εσβηνα. Ντυθηκα,βγηκα εξω και φωναξα δυνατα βοηθεια, δεν υπηρχε κανεις, ενας ερημος δρομος κι εγω ετοιμος να χασω τις αισθησεις μου. Καλεσα ασθενοφόρο, ηρθε μετά απο ένα τέταρτο. Μέσα στο νοσοκομειακο συνεχίστηκε το πλακωμα. Οταν φτασαμε η γιατρος δυσανασχετησε όταν με ειδε,τα εριξε με τη μια όλα στο άγχος. Μου έκαναν απλα ένα καρδιογραφημα και μου πήραν πιεση και μου ειπαν μονο αν δω παρα πολυ αίμα να ερθω. Είχα ξαναδεί αίμα πριν λίγες ημέρες και δεν έδωσα σημασία. Αλλά αυτό το πλακωμα,οι σουβλιες στην πλατη και αριστερα,περιστασιακος πονος στην καρδια,στο έντερο, χαμηλά αριστερά στην κοιλια,σε συνδυασμό με το αιμα με την ορθοστατικη και όλα τα υπόλοιπα,δεν μπορει να είναι τυχαία. Εχω και ναυτια.

Πήρα τον γιατρό μου λέει κανονικά επρεπε να σου κάνουν και μια γενική αλλά δεν πειραζει έλα αύριο να σε δω. Μέχρι αύριο ποιος ξέρει πώς θα είμαι. Πήρα τον άλλο γιατρό που έρχεται και με βλεπει σπιτι,μου ειπε ότι δεν μπορει να με βοηθησει. Ολοι μου γυρίζουν την πλατη. Και όταν παθω κάτι απο αυτό που έχω επειδή αρνούνται να με παρουν στα σοβαρά,θα πουν με θρασυτητα "το άγχος τον εφαγε". Οχι, δεν ειναι το γ****μενο αγχος. Εχω πρόβλημα υγειας. Και έχω κουραστεί παρα πολυ να μην βρίσκω τους κατάλληλους γιατρους. Είχα πει στον έναν γιατρό ότι με την κορτιζονη ενιωθα καλύτερα και η ορθοστατικη σχεδόν σταματησε. Αντί να το ψαξουμε στα επινεφριδια μηπως παιζει κάτι ορμονικο, μου λέει "μην ασχολεισαι με τους παλμους". Ασχομουμαι με τους παλμους γιατί τους νιώθω ,γιατί νιώθω αδύναμος,γιατί δεν είμαι ηλίθιος και άγχος είχα πάντα και δεν είχα τέτοια συμπτωματα . Θέλω να συνεχισω τη ζωή μου. Εδώ ξοδέψει του κόσμου τα λεφτά για να μου λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια .Πολλη ταλαιπωρια. Και έχω και την γιατρό των επειγοντων,που θεωρεί ότι έχω όρεξη να βλέπω να στραβομουτσουνιαζει τη μουρακλα της επειδη κατά τη γνώμη της έρχομαι συχνά στα επειγοντα,λες και δεν είναι η υποχρεωση της να με εξετάσει ή λες και έρχομαι για την πλακα μου. Την προηγούμενη φορά που ηρθα είχα αλλεργική αντιδραση,τι φταιω εγω αν μου συμβαίνουν συνέχεια πραγματα; Εχω κουραστεί να αντιμετωπιζομαι έτσι. 

Πήρα μισο ζαναξ και ξαπλωσα.

----------


## giannis78

Το αίσθημα στο στήθος με ταλαιπωρεί μέρες.... και εμένα οι γιατροί το αποδίδουν στο άγχος... άγχος, σπασμός οισοφάγου κλπ... εφόσων σου έκαναν καρδιογράφημα, προσπάθησε να ηρεμίσεις... σίγουρα αν έβλεπαν κάτι δεν θα το άφηναν έτσι.... οσο για το αίμα που αναφέρεις μπορεί να είναι κάτι απλό, πχ αιμμοραίδα κλπ... ο γιατρός σου ξέρει το ιστορικό σου, αν κι αυτός διέκρινε κάτι επείγον τώρα θα σε είχε προτρέψει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.... το άγχος μπορεί να κάνει πάρα πολλά διαφορετικά συμπτώματα που μπορεί να τα βιώσουμε πρώτη φορά... οπότε προσπάθησε να ηρεμίσεις.... και κάνε υπομονή μέχρι άυριο...

----------


## Antonis8

Που το νιωθεις εσύ; Εγώ στο κέντρο και ανεβαίνει και προς τα πάνω. Σκεφτηκα μηπως είναι έξαρση ππαλινδρόμησης αλλά γιατί όλα μαζί ρε φιλε,είναι κουραστικο πια,δεν αντεχω το πράγμα.

----------


## agapoula

Ακόμα και αγχος να ήταν (το οποίο δύσκολα κάνει ΟΛΑ αυτά μαζί) υποχρεωτικά έπρεπε να σε ψάξουν και βγουν αρνητικά να σε παραπέμψουν αλλού . Συμφωνώ έπρεπε έστω μια γενική να σου κάνουν γιατί μπορεί από το πιο απλό πχ μια αναιμία ως το πιο σοβαρό κάποιο νόσημα . Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους τον εαυτό σου και αν πιστεύεις ότι κάτι τρέχει ψάξτο.

----------


## giannis78

εκει με ταλαιπωρεί κι εμένα... φυσικά μπορεί να είναι παλινδρόμηση... και παλινδρόμηση να μην είναι μονο του το αγχος μπορεί να τα κανει ολα αυτα.... σου ξαναλεω, ο γιατρός σου σε ξέρει, οπότε αν διέκρινε κατι ανησυχτικό περαν απο τα γνωστα που έχεις και ανησυχουσε, δεν θα το άφηνε έτσι...

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα φίλε Αντώνη... Οι γιατροί ήταν υπόχρεοι να σου κάνουν γενικές εξετάσεις είτε είναι άγχος.. Είτε όχι..
Τι βάρος στο στήθος συνήθως (αν δεν είναι παθολογικά αιτία) είναι Ψυχοσωματικο.. Συνήθως βάρος νιώθω όταν κάτι με στεναχωρησει πολύ και ο μόνος τρόπος που ηρεμώ λίγο είναι να περνώ βαθιές ανάσες. Το βάρος είναι ένα αίσθημα ότι κάποιος κάθεται πάνω στο στήθος μου και όλο αυτό ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω και νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι. Ίσως να μπορούσε να βοηθήσει αν σκεφτείς κάτι που μπορεί να σε στεναχώρησε αυτές τις μέρες, κάτι που να σε έφερε σε δύσκολη θέση, κάτι που να σε άγχωσε.. Ξέρεις να κάνεις ασκήσεις με τις αναπνοές;

Οσο αφορά το αίμα από πίσω. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι αιμορροΐδες;; αν είναι αυτό να ξέρεις λύνεται με απλές διαδικασίες. Αν υπάρχει αίμα μόνο όταν σκουπιζεσαι να ξέρεις πως οι πιθανότητες να είναι αυτό αυξάνονται. Ένα παγκάκι λίγη ώρα εκει και δεν θα ξαναδείς αίμα.

Προσπάθησε να μη σε πιάνει πανικός. Ξέρω πως είναι όλα μαζεμένα αλλά θα πρέπει να δεις το καθένα ξεχωριστά για να μπορέσεις να το αντιμετωπίσεις..

----------


## Maritf09

Antonis8 χρειάζεσαι άμεσα ψυχίατρο, ασε τους γιατρους τωρα.

----------


## Antonis8

Είναι παρανομο να πηγαίνεις στα επειγοντα συχνά; Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τη γιατρο. Ηταν αγενεστατη. Και ο άλλος γιατρός μόλις άκουσε ότι έχω ιστορικό άγχους,είπε με νόημα στη νοσοκομα "ένα καρδιογραφημα και στειλτον μπροστα, έχει αγχος". Απο που και ως που το άγχος έχει να κανει με αιμορραγία στον πρωκτο; Και η άλλη η ***ακω τι ακριβώς δυσανασχετει; Φορολογουμενος πολιτης είμαι κι εγώ. Κυριακατικα που θα βρω άλλον γιατρό να πάω; Είναι παραλογο το ότι πάω με αυτά τα συμπτωματα στα επειγοντα αφού δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω; Το να μου έκαναν μια γενική θα τους κόστιζε σε κάτι; Αδεια ήταν όταν πηγα. Μιλάμε για θέματα υγείας,είναι απαράδεκτο. Και η συγκεκριμένη γιατρός είναι απο το ίδιο χωριό με μένα, ο πατερας της είναι γενικός ιατρός,του έχω σκάσει άπειρες φορες λεφτά για να έρθει σπιτι μου να με δει χωρίς να κανει τιποτα απολυτως. Και κάτι ακουσα όταν εφευγα "να ειδοποιησουμε τον πατέρα του", μπορει να ήταν και τυχαίο, αλλά αναρωτιεμαι αν θα φτάσει μέχρι εκεί γιατί με ρωτούσε και ο άλλος γιατρός αν ηρθα με καποιον μαζί. Θα κάνω πάραπονο στο νοσοκομείο για αυτή τη συμπεριφορα, επειδή τυγχανω ψυχικά ασθενής σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να αρρωστησω;

----------


## Antonis8

Αιμοροειδες ρε παιδια ποτε απεκτησα,πριν μια βδομάδα έκανα κολονοσκοπήδη,δεν θα μου το έλεγε; Και δεν ποναω ούτε με τσουζει. Νιώθω σουβλιες στηβ πλατη αριστερά και κάποιες φορες απο μπροστα προς τα κάτω.

Επισης νομίζω ότι είχα κολπικη μαρμαρυγη όταν καλεσα το ασθενοφορο. Είχα το ένα χέρι στο στηθοςωκαι το αλλο στον σφυγμο του λαιμού και η καρδιά χτυπουσε πιό γρηγορα.

----------


## Antonis8

Και έχω και χαμηλό αιματοκριτη, επρεπε να μου κάνουν γενική αίματος,μπορει να έχω χάσει πολυ αίμα και να λιποθυμησω ή να με πιασει πονος ξαφνικα,να παθω κάτι.

----------


## Demi71

Αντωνη κι εγω θα σου πω οτι ολα αυτα που νιωθεις ειναι σωματοποιημενο αγχος , χρειαζεσαι ψυχολογο και μετα βλέπεις

----------


## Antonis8

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία δεν με βοηθαει στο ελαχιστο. Δεν είναι άγχος να πςρπαταω και πβγαίνουν 145 οι παλμοι μου. Δεν αντεχω αλλο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγώ έχω μια απορία.Ανοιγεις σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας θέματα που αφορούν υγεία και μου δημιουργείς τις εμείς απορίες.εφοσον δεν δέχεσαι ότι όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος τι γράφεις;και έπειτα εμείς εδώ πως μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε;

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν ανοιγω θέματα υγείας. Νιώθω απογνωση και ανοιγω θέματα να ξεσπασω, δεν θα απολογηθω για αυτό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Όχι ανοίγεις το ένα θέμα μετά το άλλο που αφορούν υγεία Είναι παντελώς ασχετα με το φόρουμ και αν τολμήσουμε να πούμε ότι όλα αυτά είναι από το άγχος σου πέφτεις να μς φας.Προσωπκκα βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω τα άσχετα τοπικ σου


> Δεν ανοιγω θέματα υγείας. Νιώθω απογνωση και ανοιγω θέματα να ξεσπασω, δεν θα απολογηθω για αυτό.

----------


## Athina10

Γει σου tsitli, 
Είσαι αγχώδης σας άνθρωπος γενικά? Παρατηρείς όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα μήπως έρχονται σε περιόδους στρες, πίεσης ή στεναχωριας?
Γιατί όπως λες έχεις κάνει εξονυχιστικά κάθε καρδιολογικη εξέταση με καλά αποτελέσματα, οπότε αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό θα φαινόταν σε κάποια έστω από αυτές... 
Έχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ κάποιον ειδικό, πχ ψυχολογο για να το συζητήσεις?

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ είμαι έτσι κι ετσι. Εχω σίγουρα κάτι γιατί ο λεμφαδενας στο λαιμό μου ξανάπρηστηκε και έχει παλι μια κοκκινιλα οπως και την προηγούμενη φορά. Παραλληλα έχω πολλα θέματα με το στομάχι με άσχημη παλινδρόμηση και πονους στον οισοφάγο, παρα την αγωγή και ο γιατρός θέλει να ξανακανω γαστροσκοπηση για να παρει περισσοτερες βιοψιες. Εχω και μεγαλύτερη ταχυπαλμια το τελευταίο διάστημα, πονους σε όλο το σώμα, αλλά ειδικά στο αριστερό χερι, πόνο στα πλευρα (που μπορει να είναι απο το λεπτο έντερο) , ζαλαδες, ανορεξια, αίσθημα παλμων στην πλατη. Φοβαμαι για καρδια,για περιτονιτιδα,για λοιμωξη,για περικαρδιτιδα.

----------


## george1520

Ρε Αντώνη είσαι καλά; Μετα το τελευταίο θέμα που άνοιξες για την αλλεργική αντίδραση εξαφανίστηκες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ρε Αντώνη είσαι καλά; Μετα το τελευταίο θέμα που άνοιξες για την αλλεργική αντίδραση εξαφανίστηκες.



Καλα είμαι,είχα πάρει ένα αντισταμινικο και δεν επαθα κάτι. Απλα είναι δύσκολο να ξεχωρισω αν είναι λαρυγγίτιδα λόγω παλονδρομησης ή αλλεργική αντίδραση. Μάλλον παλινδρονηση είναι και νου έχει κάνει άσχημα συμπτωματα παλι. Κατά τα αλλα πονος συνεχεια στα αριστερά, σε όλη την κοιλιακή χωρα, στα χέρια κλπκαι,και πρηστηκε παλι ο λεμφαδενας μου και οι γιατροί μου λένε βλεπουμε.

----------


## george1520

Εσύ που βλέπεις το σώμα σου συνέχεια να έχει διαφορα "θέματα" .. Πως το δικαιολογείς;

----------


## Antonis8

Το άγχος επηρεαζει το πώς εκλαμβανω εγώ τα συμπτωματα,αλλά δεν δημιουργει τα συμπτώματα μου. Οτι έχω οισοφαγιτιδα διαπιστωθηκε απο την γαστροσκοπηση. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι φταινε κατά βάση οι γιατροί μου που δεν με κατευθυνουν και δεν μου δίνουν μια αγωγή. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδία έχει προκληθει απο καποιο βακτήριο στο γαστρεντερικό. Πηγα σε καινούργιο γαστρεντερολογο και όντως μου είπε πως είναι πιθανό να οφείλεται είτε σε κάτι που έχω εκ γενετης και απλα κάνει υφεσεις, είτε μπορει να είναι καποια φλεγμονή στο λεπτο εντερο. Είχα ανταποκριθει καλά στην κορτιζονη και έπεφταν οι παλμοι μου. Ο ένας γιατρός μου λέει μην ασχολείσαι, ο άλλος μου λέει ότι είναι ένδειξη καποιας φλεγμονής εφόσον αντιδρας καλά στην κορτιζονη. Απλως οι περισσοτεροι γιατροι βαριουνται να ασχοληθουν. Μόλις ακούν για ιστορικό άγχους,τα ρίχνουν ολα εκεί. Και ο γαστρεντερολογος μου είπε για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αλλά μου είπε ότι αυτό θα με βοηθήσει έτσι κι αλλιώς,ανεξάρτητα του τι εχω,γιατί είμαι αγχωδης. Σε αυτό συμφωνω κι εγώ. Απλα φοβαμαι ότι θα επηρεασουν αρνητικά την καρδιά μου.

----------


## Antonis8

Χθες δεν μπορουσα να φαω, μάλλον μου έχει κανει λαρυγγίτιδα η ΓΟΠ. Πήρα χαναξ,ηρεμησα τυπου να μην σκέφτομαι ότι θα πεθάνω αμεσα,αλλά το συμπτωμα το σωματικό ήταν ακόμα εκεί,απλως άλλαξε η αντίληψη μου για το συμπτωμα,δλδ δεν το πήρα ως κάτι που θα με σκοτώσει αμεσα. Πήρα και κάτι αντιοξινα και με βοήθησαν να φαω κανονικά τουλάχιστον. Φοβαμαι πάρα πολύ μηπως κάνω περιτονιτιδα ή μηπως τελικά όλα αυτά είναι λόγω καρδιας. Ο καρδιολογος μου είναι διακοπες,μου ειπε να μην ασχολουμαι και ότι σίγουρα δεν είναι καρδια. Τον παθολογο μου θα τον δω αύριο για τον λεμφαδενα που φουσκωσε πάλι και έχω να κάνω ακόμα μια καλλιεργεια κοπρανων που μου είπε ο γαστρεντερολογος για το λεπτο εντερο και μια εξέταση αιματος.

----------


## Antonis8

Προχθες νομιζα ότι μου επεσε το ζαχαρο γιατί είχα τάση λιποθυμιας και μόλις εφαγα κάτι γλυκό ενιωσα καλύτερα. Την επομενη πηγα στο γιατρό,το πρωι είχα φάει ένα τοστ και ένα τσαι,μου μέτρησε το ζαχαρο και ήταν στα 95. Είναι φυσιολογικό; Θα κάνω και την καμπύλη,αλλά φοβαμαι μηπως μου δώσουν κανένα σκευασμα που θα μου κανει αλλεργία παλι.

----------


## george1520

Άρα θεωρείς ότι όλα αυτά που βλεπεις στο σώμα σου... Οοοοοολα.. Είναι όντως σωματικά απλά έτυχαν να έρθουν την ίδια χρονική περίοδο.;

----------


## Antonis8

Περιπου. Το πρόβλημα με το στομάχι το έχω χρονια. Η ορθοστατικη προεκυψε προσφατα και ναι, θεωρω ότι κάτι συνέβη γιατί πρόβλημα με το εντερο δεν είχα παλια. Δεν θεωρώ ότι προεκυψαν όλα την ίδια περιοδο,θεωρώ ότι το ένα προκαλει το άλλο και εγώ λόγω άγχους πανικοβαλλομαι περισσότερο. Πηγα τώρα για περπατημα και να ταισω κάτι γατια, εβαλα και ένα πλυντήριο και νιώθω ότι ζαλιζομαι και έχω αρρυθμια. Με πιάνουν και σουβλιες στο κεφαλι. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως άγχος αυτό. Η πιεση μου είναι 101 με 69, παλμοι 71,οξυγόνο 99,θερμοκρασία 35.8. Το καρδιογραφημα στον καρδιογραφο τσεπης βγαίνει φυσιολογικο,αλλά δεν είναι παντα αξιοπιστο. Θα παρω ένα ζαναξ σε λίγο να δω αν θα είμαι καλυτερα και πιο μετά ένα αντιοξινο που με βοηθάει. Μηπως μου επεσε το ζαχαρο και ζαλιζομαι; Ή μπορει να έχω αρρυθμια.

----------


## Demi71

Αντωνη να σου κανω μια ερωτηση? Τα xanax αφου οπως λες δεν εχεις καποιο θεμα ψυχολογικο ποιος σου τα συνταγογραφει?

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν ειπα ότι δεν έχω ψυχολογικό θέμα. Εχω ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο απο παιδακι, μετατραυματικο στρες,διαταραχη πανικου και υποχονδριαση. Αυτο δεν αναιρει ότι έχω και παθολογικα θέματα τα οποια λόγω αγχους γίνονται χειρότερα και με οδηγούν σε κρίσεις πανικου. 

Ο ψυχίατρος μου έγραψε ζαναξ και ζολοφτ. Μου τα έχει γράψει και ο παθολογος μου τα ζαναξ. Δεν παιρνω πολλα,απο πέρυσι τον Μαρτιο που πήρα πρωτη φορά,έχω αγοράσει δυο κουτιά όλα κι ολα, 0,25 είναι η μεγαλύτερη δόση που έχω παρει. Δεν το παιρνω κάθε μέρα, όταν νιώθω ότι ίσως θα παθω κρίση πανικου ή όταν έχω αυπνια. Το είχα πάρει και ένα μήνα συνεχόμενα τον Σεπτεμβρη οταν πρωτοξεκινησε η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδια. Δεν μου έκανε καποιο εθισμο, προσεχω γενικά.

----------


## Demi71

Α δεν το ηξερα συγνωμη,κι εγω παιρνω κατα περιοδους . Το ζολοφτ σε εχει βοηθησει καθολου? Μου το προτειναν κι εμενα αλλα δεν το συνεχισα λογω παρενεργειων. Τωρα παιρνω ratice αλλα ακομα δεν εχω δει τιποτα εδω και 35 μερες . Ενας φιλος μου με ιδεοψυχ. λεει οτι τον εχει βοηθησει πολυ το ζολοφτ . Εγω εχω καταθλιψη και αγχος

----------


## Antonis8

Το ζολοφτ το είχα πάρει μόνο για τρεις μέρες και το εκοψα κι εγώ λόγω ζαλης που μου προκαλουσε. Εσύ πόσο καιρό το δοκιμασες; Για ιδψ έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ θετικες κριτικές,αλλά φοβαμαι μηπως μου φέρει περισσοτερες κρισεις πανικου.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν ειπα ότι δεν έχω ψυχολογικό θέμα. Εχω ιδεοψυχαναγκασμο απο παιδακι, μετατραυματικο στρες,διαταραχη πανικου και υποχονδριαση. Αυτο δεν αναιρει ότι έχω και παθολογικα θέματα τα οποια λόγω αγχους γίνονται χειρότερα και με οδηγούν σε κρίσεις πανικου. 
> 
> Ο ψυχίατρος μου έγραψε ζαναξ και ζολοφτ. Μου τα έχει γράψει και ο παθολογος μου τα ζαναξ. Δεν παιρνω πολλα,απο πέρυσι τον Μαρτιο που πήρα πρωτη φορά,έχω αγοράσει δυο κουτιά όλα κι ολα, 0,25 είναι η μεγαλύτερη δόση που έχω παρει. Δεν το παιρνω κάθε μέρα, όταν νιώθω ότι ίσως θα παθω κρίση πανικου ή όταν έχω αυπνια. Το είχα πάρει και ένα μήνα συνεχόμενα τον Σεπτεμβρη οταν πρωτοξεκινησε η ορθοστατικη ταχυκαρδια. Δεν μου έκανε καποιο εθισμο, προσεχω γενικά.


Αντώνη, το ζαναξ σε βοήθησε στην αϋπνία;;

----------


## Antonis8

Ναι,όταν είχα έντονο πρόβλημα ειναι το μονο που με βοηθησε. Είχα δοκιμάσει ό,τι κυκλοφορούσε απο φυτικά,μελατονινες, αυτά που διαφημιζουν, βαλεριανα,τσάι,ήχους ωκεανού και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι αλλο. Αλλά υπηρξαν μέρες που ούτε με ζαναξ είχα κοιμηθεί,ίσως γιατί δεν είχα πάρει επαρκη δόση.

----------


## Demi71

> Το ζολοφτ το είχα πάρει μόνο για τρεις μέρες και το εκοψα κι εγώ λόγω ζαλης που μου προκαλουσε. Εσύ πόσο καιρό το δοκιμασες; Για ιδψ έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ θετικες κριτικές,αλλά φοβαμαι μηπως μου φέρει περισσοτερες κρισεις πανικου.


Aντωνη εγω πηρα ζολοφτ για 21 μερες ,μου εφερε ημικρανια εντονη και δεν αντεξα παραπανω. Το ratice που παιρνω τωρα δεν μου εκανε παρενεργειες αλλά δεν έχω δει και κάτι θετικό ακόμα. Κάθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος. Δυο φιλες μου ειδαν μεγαλη βελτιωση με το ζολοφτ και σε θεματα καταθλιψης

----------


## Ορέστης

> Χθες δεν μπορουσα να φαω, μάλλον μου έχει κανει λαρυγγίτιδα η ΓΟΠ. Πήρα χαναξ,ηρεμησα τυπου να μην σκέφτομαι ότι θα πεθάνω αμεσα,αλλά το συμπτωμα το σωματικό ήταν ακόμα εκεί,απλως άλλαξε η αντίληψη μου για το συμπτωμα,δλδ δεν το πήρα ως κάτι που θα με σκοτώσει αμεσα. Πήρα και κάτι αντιοξινα και με βοήθησαν να φαω κανονικά τουλάχιστον. Φοβαμαι πάρα πολύ μηπως κάνω περιτονιτιδα ή μηπως τελικά όλα αυτά είναι λόγω καρδιας. Ο καρδιολογος μου είναι διακοπες,μου ειπε να μην ασχολουμαι και ότι σίγουρα δεν είναι καρδια. Τον παθολογο μου θα τον δω αύριο για τον λεμφαδενα που φουσκωσε πάλι και έχω να κάνω ακόμα μια καλλιεργεια κοπρανων που μου είπε ο γαστρεντερολογος για το λεπτο εντερο και μια εξέταση αιματος.


Τι εξεταση θα κανεις για το λεπτο εντερο;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Προχθες νομιζα ότι μου επεσε το ζαχαρο γιατί είχα τάση λιποθυμιας και μόλις εφαγα κάτι γλυκό ενιωσα καλύτερα. Την επομενη πηγα στο γιατρό,το πρωι είχα φάει ένα τοστ και ένα τσαι,μου μέτρησε το ζαχαρο και ήταν στα 95. Είναι φυσιολογικό; Θα κάνω και την καμπύλη,αλλά φοβαμαι μηπως μου δώσουν κανένα σκευασμα που θα μου κανει αλλεργία παλι.


Σκετη γλυκοζη σου δινουν.

----------


## Tsitli13

> Γει σου tsitli, 
> Είσαι αγχώδης σας άνθρωπος γενικά? Παρατηρείς όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα μήπως έρχονται σε περιόδους στρες, πίεσης ή στεναχωριας?
> Γιατί όπως λες έχεις κάνει εξονυχιστικά κάθε καρδιολογικη εξέταση με καλά αποτελέσματα, οπότε αν είχες κάτι σοβαρό θα φαινόταν σε κάποια έστω από αυτές... 
> Έχεις επισκεφτεί ποτέ κάποιον ειδικό, πχ ψυχολογο για να το συζητήσεις?


Athina καλησπέρα
Είμαι αγχώδης τύπος, αυτές οι κρίσεις δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα εμφάνισης, μου έρχονται στο άσχετο, ξαφνικά σταματάν και είμαι σε φάση τέλεια!!!! Δεν έχω το παραμικρό για μέρες και ξαφνικά μια μέρα, ένα βράδυ στο άσχετο αρχίζει, πόνος στην καρδιά, άγχος να μην είμαι μακριά από το σπίτι ή την πόλη μου, ζαλάδες πόνοι, Αστα να πάνε!!!!!
Δεν έχω πάει σε ειδικό, ακόμα και η γυναίκα μου επιμένει να χαλαρώσω και να μην σκέφτομαι βλακείες.....
Δεν μπορώ μα μιλήσω πλέον ούτε στην ίδια και το παίζω μπροστά της πως όλα είναι καλά!!!!!
Θα ξαναπάω στον γιατρό μου μετά τις γιορτες και ότι γίνει.....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι,όταν είχα έντονο πρόβλημα ειναι το μονο που με βοηθησε. Είχα δοκιμάσει ό,τι κυκλοφορούσε απο φυτικά,μελατονινες, αυτά που διαφημιζουν, βαλεριανα,τσάι,ήχους ωκεανού και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι αλλο. Αλλά υπηρξαν μέρες που ούτε με ζαναξ είχα κοιμηθεί,ίσως γιατί δεν είχα πάρει επαρκη δόση.


Και εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει ότι φυτικό υπάρχει και δεν με έχει πιάσει τίποτα. Μου προτείνε η ψυχολόγος να πάρω κατι σε υπνωτικό αλλά είπα να το προσπαθήσω και άλλο χωρίς. Αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν πάει άλλο

----------


## george1520

Παλιά είχα θέμα κι εγώ με τον ύπνο.. Αργούσα να κοιμηθώ. Έβαζα μουσική και άκουγα. Μια δοκιμή ίσως βοηθήσει. Πχ παολα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Παλιά είχα θέμα κι εγώ με τον ύπνο.. Αργούσα να κοιμηθώ. Έβαζα μουσική και άκουγα. Μια δοκιμή ίσως βοηθήσει. Πχ παολα.


Χάχα παολα; ναι ότι πρέπει για να κοιμηθώ εγώ. Γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι η παολα ειναι για ύπνο  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Εμένα πάντως με νανουριζει. Άκουσα πως θα το βάλουν στα βρεφικά παιχνίδια για να κοιμίζει τα παιδιά. Θα φύγει η συνηθισμένη μελωδία και θα βάλουν παολα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Εμένα πάντως με νανουριζει. Άκουσα πως θα το βάλουν στα βρεφικά παιχνίδια για να κοιμίζει τα παιδιά. Θα φύγει η συνηθισμένη μελωδία και θα βάλουν παολα.


Όπως την βρίσκει κανείς. Ξέρεις εγώ δεν κρίνω  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω χτες ειχα παλι μετα απι καιρο ταχυπαλμια μολις ξαπλωνα. Μολις σηκωνομουν καθιστος, ρευομουν και σταματαγε η ταχυπαλμια. Αναγκαστηκα να κοιμηθω καθιστος πολλες ωρες Ειναι φανερο οτι οφειλεται σε ΓΟΠ. Αλλα οι γιατροι λενε οχι, ειναι αγχος. Η ταχυπαλμια προκαλειται απο αγχος. Ειναι λες και εχουν παπαγαλισει πεντε πραγματα και τα επαναλαμβανουν.

----------


## Antonis8

> Εγω χτες ειχα παλι μετα απι καιρο ταχυπαλμια μολις ξαπλωνα. Μολις σηκωνομουν καθιστος, ρευομουν και σταματαγε η ταχυπαλμια. Αναγκαστηκα να κοιμηθω καθιστος πολλες ωρες Ειναι φανερο οτι οφειλεται σε ΓΟΠ. Αλλα οι γιατροι λενε οχι, ειναι αγχος. Η ταχυπαλμια προκαλειται απο αγχος. Ειναι λες και εχουν παπαγαλισει πεντε πραγματα και τα επαναλαμβανουν.


Εχω το ίδιο,απλα όχι με ταχύπαλμια σε καθιστη θεση. Απλως μόλις σηκωνομαι σταματαω να νιώθω το βάρος. Υποψιαστηκα μηπως είναι στηθαγχη , αλλά ο γιατρός λέει ότι ίσως σε καθιστη θέση πιεζω το στομάχι μου για αυτο νιώθω το βάρος. 

Για το στομάχι δεν παιρνεις κάτι; Κανένα αντιοξινο βοηθάει αν έχεις δυσπεψια.

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ δεν ειμαι καθόλου καλά σήμερα. Γύρισα δέκα βήματα πισω, ταχυπαλμια πολυ εντονη όταν στεκομαι, στο περπατημα πηγα παλι 150 οπως παλια. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι λόγω της κορτιζονης.

Οι πονοι στο αριστερό χερι συνεχιζουν,σουβλιες στο λαιμο και στο σαγονι. Μου λένε δεν είναι καρδιά, αλλά τι είναι; Δεν είχα ποτε παρομοιους πονους. Φοβαμαι μηπως είναι προειδοποιητικα εμφραγματος.

----------


## george1520

Αντώνη νομίζω είναι καιρός να σταματήσεις να ασχολησε τόσο πολύ με το σώμα σου. Δεν σου κάνει καλό. Δεν το βλέπεις ρε φίλε; Κάνε κάτι να βγεις από αυτό το τρυπακι που μπήκες γιατί θα τρελαθείς. Δεν κουράστηκες;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εχω το ίδιο,απλα όχι με ταχύπαλμια σε καθιστη θεση. Απλως μόλις σηκωνομαι σταματαω να νιώθω το βάρος. Υποψιαστηκα μηπως είναι στηθαγχη , αλλά ο γιατρός λέει ότι ίσως σε καθιστη θέση πιεζω το στομάχι μου για αυτο νιώθω το βάρος. 
> 
> Για το στομάχι δεν παιρνεις κάτι; Κανένα αντιοξινο βοηθάει αν έχεις δυσπεψια.


Τα μααλοξ δε με βοηθανε. Το οπραζιουμ το φοβαμαι γιατι μου χειροτερευει για λιγες ωρες το σφυριγμα στα αυτια. Εχω ξεφυγει και με τη διατροφη... Αν ετρωγα σωστα δε θα ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## Tsitli13

Φίλη Αθήνα καλησπέρα και χρονια πολλά, πήρα το θάρρος να σου γράψω γιατί μου απάντησες στο θέμα μου και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!.
Τις προηγούμενες μέρες όλα ήταν τέλεια, κανένα σύμπτωμα κανένας πόνος, πολύ ωραία Χριστούγεννα με πολύ ξεκούραση!!!
Το χθεσινό βράδυ μου όμως ήταν πάλι χάλια, αϋπνίες πόνος στην πλάτη και φόβος πως θα πάθω κάτι...
Σήμερα είμαι στο γραφείο και ο πόνος παραμένει στην αριστερή πλευρά μου, το αριστερό μου πόδι πάλι πονάει και το άγχος για κάτι κακό τεράστιο....
Το απόγευμα θα κάνω πάλι γυμναστική και θα πάω για περπάτημα μήπως και μου περάσει...
Αυτή η κατάσταση είναι εφιάλτης!!!! 
Έχω κουραστεί πραγματικά, περνάνε οι μέρες και είναι περίοδοι που δεν ευχαριστιέμαι την καθημερινότητα ούτε με την οικογένεια μου...
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!!!!!

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Αντώνη, έχεις κάνει ανοσολογικές εξετάσεις αίματος;

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη, έχεις κάνει ανοσολογικές εξετάσεις αίματος;




Νομιζω πως οχι. Τι βλεπεις με αυτες; Για αυτοανοσα; Ο γιατρός που με βλεπει τώρα είχε ζητήσει καποιες και μου είχε πει αν δει κάτι σε πρωτη φάση,θα με πάραπεμψει για να κάνω και τις υπόλοιπες σε άλλο γιατρό πιό ειδικο,αλλά δεν μου ξαναεκανε κουβέντα εκτοτε,θέλει απλα να κάνω ένα τεστ για φυματίωση για καποιο λόγο,ενώ δεν έχω καθόλου βηχα. Θα τον ρωτησω ξανα. Εγώ υποψιαζομαι μαστοκυτωση που σχετίζεται και με την ορθοστατικη και όλα τα αλλά που έχω με έντερο και στομαχι.

----------


## Unicorn80

Αντωνη σκεφτηκες οτι τα καψιματα και οι πονοι γενικα μπορουν να οφειλονται σε ερεθισμο του πνευμονογαστρικου νευρου λογω ΓΟΠ? Εγω για παραδειγμα οταν φαω κατι που δεν συμφωνει με το στομαχι μου επειτα απο μερικες ωρες νοιωθω πονο σχεδον σε ολο τον κορμο, στον λαιμο και πισω στη πλατη, σαν να παθαινω καρδιακο. Αν ρευτω (χοχο) ή πιω κατι μου περναει, αλλα ειναι ασχημη αισθηση πραγματικα.. Και ειμαι και αγχωδης ΚΑΙ με νοσοφοβια οποτε καταλαβαινεις... Α! Και καλη χρονια σε ολους και ολες!

----------


## Tsitli13

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία!!!
Μετά το πέρασμα των γιορτών σήμερα άρχισε πάλι η κατάσταση να ξεφεύγει....
Ατονία και ενοχλήσεις στην καρδιά, μικρό ζαλάδες και το άγχος να παθαίνω κάτι τεράστιο...
Μια περίεργη ξυνηλα έρχεται και φεύγει, σημάδια εμφράγματος...;;;;
Δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις μέσα σε ένα μισή χρόνο!!!!!
Τι να πω, ντρέπομαι πλέον τον γιατρό μου και αυτή κατάσταση με έχει κουράσει!!!!!!
Και σαν να μην φτάνουν αυτά έχω και ένα περίεργο τσίμπημα στην αριστερή πλευρά της λεκάνης που χτυπάει και φεύγει.....
Πραγματικό τρελοκομείο αλλά με τεράστιο άγχος αμφιβολίας για το αν είμαι καλά!!!!
Δεν αντέχω άλλο!!!

----------


## Tsitli13

Κατάσταση εκτός ελέγχου!!! Έδω και δυο χρονια έχω ξοδέψει λεφτά σε γιατρούς σε σημείο να ντρέπομαι να ξαναπάω...
Ο γιατρός μου σήμερα μου είπε πάρε ηρεμιστικό και αν συνεχίσει μιλάμε...
Πόνος στο αριστερό χέρι και στην αριστερή πλευρά του στήθους πάνω από την καρδιά, έρχεται φεύγει.....
Έφυγα από το γραφείο προφασιζόμενος αδιαθεσία....
Κάνω γυμναστική και δεν έχω θέμα, τρέχω και πάλι μια χαρά.....
Έχω κάνει μέχρι και αναίμακτη στεφανιογραφία πριν 1.5 χρόνο και ήταν καθαρή!!! 
Τεστ κοπώσεως και υπερήχους πόδια και καρδιά!!!!
Όλα καθαρά, πως τώρα μπορώ να έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα παρακαλώ κάποιος ας με βοηθήσει...!!!! Δεν την παλεύω άλλο!!!!!! Θα τρελαθώ!!!!!!

----------


## elis

ποσο χρονων εισαι αυτα ειναι τα φυσιολογικα στα 35 κ πανω εσυ ποσο εισαι

----------


## Tsitli13

46 ετών, είχα συμπτώματα πολλά χρονια αλλά μια εμφανιζοντουσαν και μια όχι....
Πριν δυο χρονια έχασα τον πατέρα μου από καρδιά, ήταν πολύ αγγειακός....μέσα σε ένα χρόνο έφυγε...

----------


## Delmember2052020

> Κατάσταση εκτός ελέγχου!!! Έδω και δυο χρονια έχω ξοδέψει λεφτά σε γιατρούς σε σημείο να ντρέπομαι να ξαναπάω...
> Ο γιατρός μου σήμερα μου είπε πάρε ηρεμιστικό και αν συνεχίσει μιλάμε...
> Πόνος στο αριστερό χέρι και στην αριστερή πλευρά του στήθους πάνω από την καρδιά, έρχεται φεύγει.....
> Έφυγα από το γραφείο προφασιζόμενος αδιαθεσία....
> Κάνω γυμναστική και δεν έχω θέμα, τρέχω και πάλι μια χαρά.....
> Έχω κάνει μέχρι και αναίμακτη στεφανιογραφία πριν 1.5 χρόνο και ήταν καθαρή!!! 
> Τεστ κοπώσεως και υπερήχους πόδια και καρδιά!!!!
> Όλα καθαρά, πως τώρα μπορώ να έχω αυτά τα συμπτώματα παρακαλώ κάποιος ας με βοηθήσει...!!!! Δεν την παλεύω άλλο!!!!!! Θα τρελαθώ!!!!!!


Γεια σου tsitli. Εφοσον ολες οι εξετασεις ειναι καλες μην αγχωνεσαι προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να μην το σκεφτεσαι. Να πω και κατι που μπορει να φανει χαζο μηπως κοιμασαι απο την αριστερη πλευρα και ζοριζεις το χερι σου? και ποσο καιρο εχεις αυτα τα συμπτωματα?

----------


## Tsitli13

Τα συμπτώματα τα έχω χρονια, έρχονται και φεύγουν, είναι περίοδοι που δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι φορές όπως τώρα που είμαι χάλια....
Τώρα έχω πάλι ξυπνήσει γιατί πονάει το αριστερό χέρι μου εσωτερικά και έχω μια ανησυχία....
Εχω συμπτώματα με πόνους στα πόδια κυρίως το αριστερό και ουτο καθεξής...
Με βολεύει να κοιμάμαι από την αριστερή πλευρά αλλά όχι συνέχεια.....
Υπάρχουν φάσεις όπως πριν λίγες μέρες που δεν είχα τίποτα να είμαι γραφείο 11 ώρες, μετά γυμναστική και το βράδυ με την σύζυγο να ρίχνουμε και ένα σεξ..... και όλα μια χαρά...!!!!!!
Τι να πω, δεν έχω πλέον υπομονή!!!!!! Έχω κουραστεί!!!!!

----------


## Tsitli13

Άλλη μια βδομάδα χάους και πανικού....ζαλάδες και πόνος αριστερά..!!!!!
Μια εβδομάδα χωρίς το παραμικρό σύμπτωμα και τώρα πάλι χάλια!!!!
Έλεος με αυτή την κατάσταση, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!!!
Γίνεται να έχεις πρόβλημα υγείας και αυτό μια να έρχεται και μια μα φεύγει;;;!!!!!
Θέλω να φύγω μακριά από τα πάντα!!!!! Έχω τρελαθεί, δεν ξέρω που θα βγάλει!!!! ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## Geo12

> Άλλη μια βδομάδα χάους και πανικού....ζαλάδες και πόνος αριστερά..!!!!!
> Μια εβδομάδα χωρίς το παραμικρό σύμπτωμα και τώρα πάλι χάλια!!!!
> Έλεος με αυτή την κατάσταση, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω!!!
> Γίνεται να έχεις πρόβλημα υγείας και αυτό μια να έρχεται και μια μα φεύγει;;;!!!!!
> Θέλω να φύγω μακριά από τα πάντα!!!!! Έχω τρελαθεί, δεν ξέρω που θα βγάλει!!!! ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ!!!!!!!


Αφου εκανες ct στεφανιογραφια αρνητικη, κόπωση αρνητική κτλ, θα ήταν αξιοσημείωτο στα ιατρικά περιοδικά να εχεις ισχαιμία τοσο κρυφή!
Ο πονος στην μασχάλη και στο ανω χέρι μπορεί να είναι άλλα πράγματα απο ρευματικά, τενοντας κα. Πηγενε σε κανα καλο ιδιώτη παθολόγο να σε καθοδηγήσει.

----------


## DupontJay

Aντώνη απλά είσαι μεγαλόκαρδος και γενναιόδωρος. Μην αγχώνεσαι για 1 χιλιοστό!

----------


## Tsitli13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου, έχω πάει σε παθολόγο ιδιώτη και έχω κάνει πριν περίπου τρεις μήνες υπερήχους άνω κάτω κοιλιάς, νεφρά, συκώτι, καρωτίδες, τα πάντα.....
Του ανέφερα και το θέμα πονοκεφάλων και για τος ζαλάδες....
Όλοι μου λένε πως είναι θέμα άγχους...
Εχθές το απόγευμα έκανα γυμναστική και δεν είχα θέμα, ίσα ίσα ήμουν καλύτερα..... το βράδυ έντονο σεξ με την σύζυγο και μια χαρά...
Σήμερα το πρωί στο γραφείο αισθάνομαι χάλια...
Ένας περίεργος πόνος περίεργος και μια ενόχληση αριστερά και δεξιά λίγο πάνω από την λεκάνη που μου προκαλεί έντονη δυσφορία.....
Συμπτώματα που αν τα είχε ένας απλός άνθρωπος το λιγότερο που θα έκανε θα ήταν να πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο πανικόβλητος....
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να μου προκαλεί όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα.........

----------


## hlias1988

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου, έχω πάει σε παθολόγο ιδιώτη και έχω κάνει πριν περίπου τρεις μήνες υπερήχους άνω κάτω κοιλιάς, νεφρά, συκώτι, καρωτίδες, τα πάντα.....
> Του ανέφερα και το θέμα πονοκεφάλων και για τος ζαλάδες....
> Όλοι μου λένε πως είναι θέμα άγχους...
> Εχθές το απόγευμα έκανα γυμναστική και δεν είχα θέμα, ίσα ίσα ήμουν καλύτερα..... το βράδυ έντονο σεξ με την σύζυγο και μια χαρά...
> Σήμερα το πρωί στο γραφείο αισθάνομαι χάλια...
> Ένας περίεργος πόνος περίεργος και μια ενόχληση αριστερά και δεξιά λίγο πάνω από την λεκάνη που μου προκαλεί έντονη δυσφορία.....
> Συμπτώματα που αν τα είχε ένας απλός άνθρωπος το λιγότερο που θα έκανε θα ήταν να πήγαινε στο νοσοκομείο πανικόβλητος....
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μπορεί να μου προκαλεί όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα.........


Ρε φιλε και εγω εχω θεματα με την υγεια μου και υποψιες οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## Tsitli13

Έχεις πάει σε γιατρό; Έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις;;
Το τρελό είναι να έχεις συμπτώματα και όλοι οι γιατροί να σου λένε πως δεν έχεις τίποτα....!!!!!!
Εκεί τι κανεις;;;!!!!!

----------


## hlias1988

> Έχεις πάει σε γιατρό; Έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις;;
> Το τρελό είναι να έχεις συμπτώματα και όλοι οι γιατροί να σου λένε πως δεν έχεις τίποτα....!!!!!!
> Εκεί τι κανεις;;;!!!!!


με την περιπτωση σου θεωρω οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο... 
εκανα εξετασεις πληρης.. μονο τριγλικεριδια βγηκαν ψηλα απο το φαρμακο που παιρνω.. μου εδωσε ο παθολογος συμπληρωματα διατροφης...
τι να πω τι αλλο να κανω..

----------


## Tsitli13

Μακάρι αλλά δεν παιρναει!!!! Είναι μέρες και εβδομάδες που όλα καλά, δεν έχω το παραμικρό και είναι μέρες όπως αυτή η εβδομάδα που δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία, νομίζεις πως είσαι στο χείλος του γκρεμού...πόνοι, δυσφορία, ζαλάδες.....τι να πω.....
Περιμένω να περάσει λίγο ο καιρός για να κλείσω ραντεβού σε κανέναν γιατρό να κάνω μια γενική αιματολογική εξέταση.........δεν παλεύεται ρε φίλε.....!!!!

----------


## Tsitli13

Άλλη μια μέρα σήμερα χάλια, ενώ το πρωί ξεκίνησε καλά, εδώ και μια ώρα είμαι για εντατική.....
Πόνος στο αριστερό χέρι και την αίσθηση πως θα πάθω κάτι.....εξάντληση και δυσφορία.....
Τρελοκομείο!!!!!!

----------


## hlias1988

δεν πειραζει φιλε μου και εγω μια απο τα ιδια περναω...
τωρα φοβαμε μην εχω καρκινο του παχεος εντερου... μπαινω στο νετ και διαβαζω συνεχεια...

----------


## Tsitli13

Άλλο ένα βράδυ αϋπνίας, το Σάββατο μου ήταν τέλειο, ούτε το παραμικρό σύμπτωμα!!!! Φοβερή μέρα ηρεμίας και φυσιολογικής κατάστασης!!!!!!!
Ξημερώματα Κυριακής το χάος.... από τις 6 παρα το πρωί, πόνοι στα πόδια, δεξιά στα πλευρά σουβλιεσ και πονοσ στο αριστερό χέρι εσωτερικά λίγο πάνω από τον αγκώνα.... 
Τώρα που σας γράφω η κομαρες στα πόδια και αυτό το συναίσθημα αδιανόητης αίσθησης πόνων στο στήθος είναι σε κορύφωση.....θα σηκωθώ γιατί έτσι κάπως συνέρχομαι....
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω θέμα με τις φλέβες ή αρτηρίες και να μου χτυπάει σε καρδιολογικό; Πόνους δηλαδή όπως σε κατάσταση Καρδιολογικού προβλήματος;;;
Έλεος πια!!!!!!!

----------


## Tsitli13

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να είναι ένας πόνος στα δεξιά πλευρά;; Έρχεται και φεύγει, κάποιες φορές μετά τον πόνο αυτό έχω ατονία και ζαλάδες.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σας!!!

----------


## Antonis8

Σε ψυχίατρο έχεις παει;


Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις είναι ατυπα και αλλάζουν κάθε μέρα απο όσο ππαρατήρησ. Πονος στα δεξιά θα μπορουσε να είναι κάτι τόσο σοβαρό οσο καρκίνος μέχρι μυοσκελετικο, τι ρωτας δηλαδή τι θα μπορουσε να ειναι; Οι εξετάσεις σου έχουν δείξει καποια ένδειξη για να κατευθύνουν το γιατρό σου;

----------


## Tsitli13

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα, έχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς και έχω κάνει επαναληπτικές εξετάσεις περισσότερες από μια φορά τον χρόνο στα τελευταία δύο χρονια, αυτές τις μέρες θα πάω πάλι για αιματολογικές για να δω τι συμβαίνει με τις ζαλάδες που έχω, σκέψου πως ο γιατρός μου σήμερα μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να μου γράψει πολλές εξετάσεις διότι ήδη έχω κάνει πολλές σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο.....ας κάνω αυτές που μου έδωσε και βλέπουμε.....
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!!!!

----------


## Tsitli13

Παράνοια μετά από μέρες χαλάρωσης....αύριο παίρνω τις αιματολογικές για να δω που βρισκόμαστε και την Παρασκευή πάλι στον γιατρό για εξέταση....
Σήμερα πάλι μια από τα ίδια, κόλαση.....

----------


## Tsitli13

Αιματολογικές τέλειες, εξετάσεις στον γιατρό μια χαρά με υπέρηχο συκώτι, νεφρά και πνευμονια, όλα τέλεια.
Τελική γνωμάτευση, ινομιαλγια, αν το γράφω και σωστά...
Γνωρίζετε κάτι;;;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Αιματολογικές τέλειες, εξετάσεις στον γιατρό μια χαρά με υπέρηχο συκώτι, νεφρά και πνευμονια, όλα τέλεια.
> Τελική γνωμάτευση, ινομιαλγια, αν το γράφω και σωστά...
> Γνωρίζετε κάτι;;;
> Ευχαριστώ


 Καλησπερα,λενε (οι γιατροι)οτι η διαγνωση της ινομυαλγιας βασιζεται στο οτι εαν ασκησουν πιεση σε καποια συγκεκριμενα σημεια του σωματος,18 αν θυμαμαι καλα,και προκληθει πονος στα περισσοτερα απο αυτα,τοτε μπορει να γινει η διαγνωση.Εαν βεβαια οι εξετασεις ειναι καλες.Ειναι καποια σημεια στον αυχενα,στους ωμους στη μεση,γονατα ,χερια κλπ.σε πιεσε εκει ο γιατρος;

----------


## Tsitli13

Οι πόνοι στα σημεία που είχα ήταν όλοι αυτοί της ινομυαλγιας
Έχοντας καθαρές και όλες τος εξετάσεις και μετά από ψηλάφηση σε σημεία που πονούσα, ο γιατρός κατέληξε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα
Τος τελευταίες δέκα μέρες το δουλεύω με τον εαυτό μου και φαίνεται πως έχω αποτέλεσμα....θα δούμε
Ο γιατρός μου Είπε πως θέλει πολύ δουλειά ψυχολογικά και δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα κάποια αγωγή....είδωμεν...

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Είχα κι εγώ πόνους (μυοσκελετικους) που ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου από κάποιο σημείο και μετά τους απέδιδε στην ινομυαλγία. Μέχρι που βρήκα βιβλίο για τη διαταραχή πόνου - ινομυαλγία ήμουν δύσπιστος. Όπως σου είπε κι ο γιατρός σου η ινομυαλγία σχετίζεται με τη ψυχολογία σου και είναι δύσκολο να διαγνωσθεί (εξ αποκλεισμού άλλων προβλημάτων και με την εξέταση που ανέφερες). Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## Tsitli13

Μετά από πολύ καιρό πάλι εδώ....
Μετά από μια εγχείρηση αφαιρέσεως δεξί ορχη λόγο σεμινωματος, τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!!
Σήμερα όμως, αλλά εδώ και μέρες οι πονοκέφαλοι επέστρεψαν και τα φτερουγίσματα της καρδιάς μαζί με εφίδρωση παρών.....
Έχω κλείσει μαγνητική Εγκεφάλου 26/8....
Άντε να δούμε....
Εντωμεταξύ ο πρεγχειριντηκος έλεγχο ήταν μια χαρά, όλα καλά....
Τι να πω....ινομυαλγια στο έπακρο.....

----------


## Tsitli13

Πόνος δεξιά και αριστερά στα πλευρά, ζαλάδες και αισθάνομαι να μου κόβεται η ανάσα.....
Πόνος στην καρδιά και σαν να μου έρχεται έμφραγμα...
Εξετάσεις δεκάδες, όλα καλά!!!
Πρόσφατα εγχείρηση αφαίρεσης δεξιού ορχη με σεμινωμα, εξετάσεις πριν και μετά τέλειες!!!
Μια ανησυχία μόνο, ήπιες βροχεκτασιες μετά από την αξονική......
Τι σημαίνει..;;;; Ξέρει κανεις;;;;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Πόνος δεξιά και αριστερά στα πλευρά, ζαλάδες και αισθάνομαι να μου κόβεται η ανάσα.....
> Πόνος στην καρδιά και σαν να μου έρχεται έμφραγμα...
> Εξετάσεις δεκάδες, όλα καλά!!!
> Πρόσφατα εγχείρηση αφαίρεσης δεξιού ορχη με σεμινωμα, εξετάσεις πριν και μετά τέλειες!!!
> Μια ανησυχία μόνο, ήπιες βροχεκτασιες μετά από την αξονική......
> Τι σημαίνει..;;;; Ξέρει κανεις;;;;


Καλησπερα,οι βρογχεκτασιες ειναι διαπλατυνσεις των αεραγωγων των πνευμονων,αποτελεσμα καποιας πνευμονιας η βρογχιτιδας.Δειξε σε εναν πνευμονολογο την αξονικη να δεις τι θα σου πει.Κοψε το τσιγαρο εαν καπνιζεις,και προσοχη στον κορονοιο.Εφοσον ειναι ηπιες ,δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## Tsitli13

Για άλλη μια φορά πάλι η κατάσταση με τρελαίνει πως θα πάθω κάτι....
Αισθάνομαι έναν πόνο στα πλευρά ψηλά δεξιά, έρχεται και φεύγει σαν σουβλιά....συνοδεύεται με ζαλάδες που έρχονται και φεύγουν....
Τα τελευταία 2 χρονια έχω κάνει αμετρητές εξετάσεις χωρίς κανένα θέμα....όλα καλά!!!
Τι να πω δεν ξέρω!!!!
Πριν από ώρα έτρεξα και 5 χλμ περίπου χωρίς κανένα θέμα!!!!
Αυτά τα συμπτώματα έρχονται και φεύγουν....μια με δυο βδομάδας όλα καλά και μετά για μερικές μέρες χάλια!!!!
Ντρέπομαι να πάω και σε γιατρούς πλέον!!! Ο οικογενειακός γιατρός που είναι ειδικός παθολόγος μου λέει πως είναι ινομιαλγια....δεν έχει άλλη γνωμάτευση να κάνει πλέον μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις. Από την άλλη και ο Καρδιολογος μου, μου λέει ηρέμησε όλα είναι στο μυαλό σου!!! Πραγματικά θα τρελαθώ!!!!

----------


## Nikolas73

Φίλε εδώ άλλοι ανεβαίνουν έναν όροφο με τη σκάλα και τους κόβεται η ανάσα και εσύ μόλις έτρεξες 5 χιλιόμετρα και νιώθεις καλά αλλά ανησυχείς αν έχεις θέμα με πνεύμονες ή καρδιά και κοντεύεις να τρελαθείς. Μάλλον εσύ θα μας τρελάνεις. Πώς σου ακούγεται?

----------


## Geo12

εξετάσεις αιματος για βιταμίνες εχεις κανει;

----------

